# compatibility



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

hey!!! i am new to this club and hope I can get some good advice. I have a 75g tank set up for Africans with lots of filtration and rocks. I am getting ready to put in my first round of fish. I was told I should start with about five for the first week, but since I am new to the cichlid species, am not sure what Africans to use, or which ones are compatible with each other. Thanks


----------



## FishDad (Jan 8, 2013)

It varies greatly depending on temperament. A good rule to start with is stick with groups like Mbunas, Haps, Peacocks, Tropheus. This forum actually has an awsome library of articles about these things. Research what lake you want to do so you can pin point the water params and make it suitable for the group of cichlids. Your stocking level will vary as well depending on the group you go with. You can also succesfully mix groups but again you have to research temperaments, male to female ratios, stuff like that. Haps and Peacocks tend to go well together. Mbuna my be a good place to start though. They are relatively inexpensive, colorful and easy to find. But they are very agressive so caution should be taken when mixing with those. There are people on here who know alot more about the species than I do so I sure they will chime in. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look at the cookie cutter tanks in the Library to get ideas.

I also like to browse the Old World gallery in the Profile section to pick out some favorites first so you have something to stock around.

If you cycle your tank with ammonia (HIGHLY recommended) you can add all the fish at once. That way you don't have to quarantine the new additions in a separate tank for three weeks between each group. Also if you order online, shipping costs for a bunch are less/fish.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

+1 for above - better to get it right the first time than to have to continually rehome fish. 
Also, if you order online from good suppliers and get juvies be sure and get extra so you'll end up with the right male/female ratios. At least that way you only have to rehome males as needed.


----------



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks guys for the advice. I got 3 blue dolphins and 2 ob peacocks so far. unfortunately 1 ob did not make the trip home. anyway they seem to be doing well.. keep you posted on my next set of fish... thanks


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm going to assume that your "Blue Dolphin" is a Hap Moori and not Met. species "Dolphin". My advice with those two would be to add a few to each group (shoot for a total of about 8 for each species), in order to get a ratio eventually of 1 male, 3-4 females. Then you could add a yellow lab group. 4 species is usually recommended for a 75 gallon, but the blue Dolphin( Hap Moori) will get to be around 7-9".


----------



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

hi guys. I decided to take the advice from my LFS. this can be so confusing because people seem to have different opinions on how to stock a tank. anyway he suggested 6 sets of three's, peacocks and Haps. I asked him about the ratio 1 male to 3 females and he said if they grow up together they should be fine???? anyway so far I got 3 blue dolphins, 3 OB peacocks and 3 red eurekas. they all seem to be doing well so far. I was thinking of adding 3 yellow blaze or sunshine? my tank is 75g.some more advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Those dolphins will outgrow your tank. You will probably get a lot of hybrids since peacock females look nearly the same.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

First things first - did you cycle your tank before adding fish to establish your nitrogen cycle?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacocks will crossbreed, so don't save fry. Yes it is confusing to listen to a bunch of different advisors...choose one and go with it. You have chosen the LFS. You probably won't get confirmation here of what they have told you so far...but that's OK if it works for you over the next 2-3 years.


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

I definitely would not do six sets of 3. Four sets of 5 would be ideal. As previously stated the hap moorii will eventually outgrow your tank and the eureka might get too aggressive come breeding time. My make was down right evil! Placidochromis Electra and otopharynx lithobates would make nice groups. Maybe replace the eurekas with a group of German reds?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I wouldn't do German reds if he does Sunshine. They will probably fight and females are exactly same as Germans are line bred from Stuartgranti Maleri.


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

Yes. I should've added that to my prior post. I wouldn't mix any peacocks together unless it's a naturally occurring species with the OB and I would still expect the OB male to try breeding with the others peacock females


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

So besides the OB group, what else would you be interested in stocking? 
I agree that a Placidochromis electra group could work and the females look decent. Another option would be a group of yellow labs.


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

blackdog said:


> hi guys. I decided to take the advice from my LFS. this can be so confusing because people seem to have different opinions on how to stock a tank.


Just keep in mind that the guy at your LFS has the ability to profit off of his advice to you. One thing that always proves true is that this is not an exact science and what works for one may not work for another, especially regarding temperment. What normally doesn't change is size limitations ... big fish need big tanks.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

littleolme said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys. I decided to take the advice from my LFS. this can be so confusing because people seem to have different opinions on how to stock a tank.
> ...


Well put! And what works now, often goes to heck when fish start spawing. Many of us have experience this ourselves. That is why this Forum exist, to learn off of the mistakes or mistanks(lol) and accomplishments of others.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

So true.


----------



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

hi guys. appreciate everybodys feed back. I have added 2 new fish, called hap 44. got a pair at the lfs, he said they would get along in my tank, they are from lake victoria. When I got home the internet said they were aggressive! A little worried, but so far they seem ok. I now have 3 ob peacocks, 3 morii dolphins, 3 red eurekas, and 2 hap 44. the eurekas are definitely 1 male and 2 female and the hap 44 is 1 and 1. I guess they could tell at the lfs. I am going to take your advice and add 2 more ob and dolphins. I am hoping the eurekas and hap 44 will be ok since they are sexed? the 1 ob is the boss of the tank, he worries me, he hits everybody except for the 1 male hap 44?? he really goes after the 1 ob alot, worried. the other two ob's have opposite sides to the tank, but when they meet, they clash! Never done africans before so I hope this is normal behaviour. was hoping to add one more species, what would you suggest? maybe something to be aggresive like my ob's?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Floridagirl said:


> 4 species is usually recommended for a 75 gallon


The peacocks will crossbreed so don't save fry. These fish are all harem breeders so you want 1m:4f of each...but the dolphins will outgrow your tank so IDK if you want to add that many.

You do not have 2 male OB's right? Because yes, you would expect them to fight beyond what is healthy for them. Watch for missing scales or nipped/torn fins.


----------



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

hey guys just made a huge error, so upset. I did a water change with my python hose and forgot to check water temp. the temperature dropped 7 degrees, I am so mad! help any advice please


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Raise it back up slowly and watch for signs of ich.


----------



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

It's half way there, the fish seem fine. thanks I'll keep an eye out for ich. how long before I know they're alright? can't believe I did that- brain cramp I guess


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It takes 3 weeks for ich to develop but they are probably fine.


----------



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks bud, most appreciated


----------



## blackdog (Jan 12, 2013)

hey guys,I am so excited about my 75 gallon tank. It is completely stocked now with Africans. Everybody seems like there doing great. My one OB is the boss of the tank, but he does not seem to hurt any of them. My tank consists of:
3 moorii haps(blue dolphins)
3 OB peacocks (hybrid)
3 Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi (eurekas)
2 Haplochromis #44 - victorian
3 Otopharynx Lithobates
4 Pundamillia Nyererei - victorian
1 Golden Pleco
I keep hearing that the victorians might be too aggressive for my tank, I personally don't think so, I guess I'll have to wait an see. Can anyone tell me how to upload a pic to my profile, can't seem to figure it out? Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have to save the pic to a website like photobucket and then post it here. In addition, there are size limitations on avatars so use the "sizing" features of those websites to meet the criteria.


----------

